# Got the wind knocked out of me



## Passion4Horses

So today in my jumping lesson we were doing a few bounces and then turning the corner to a single jump, then turning again to another jump and then 7 strides to the last one. Well we did the bounces and the first canter jump pretty good and then we got to the second one and I don't have a good eye for distances yet and this mare jumps long, so put that together, and we ended up with a super long spot that I was not prepared for and I went up on my toes then over her neck and I was hanging on for dear life so she wouldnt step on me as she was cantering away. I fell off and landed on my side or back I can't remember which and I got up and I couldn't breathe, I was standing there like gasping for air so I took a few minutes to get my breathing back to normal and then we made sure my ribs were ok and everything. I got back on and finished the lesson. So long story short, my whole chest cavity is really sore, and breathing ouches a bit but not that bad. So is it normal to feel those things after a fall like that. Also, when we were done, my friends said that from the side it looked like she was going to trample me! So thank god that didn't happen the only thing that happened was her front leg brushed my arm!


----------



## tinyliny

Can you cough without sharp pain? if so, then you probably have not cracked any ribs. getting the air knocked out is pretty normal. Have you not fallen off before?

I always turn into the loudest mouthed cussingest ol' crank when I fall. I sound like a marine sargeant , all the cuss words that just come out of my mouth when I fall.


----------



## bigbayboy

Last time I fell off I landed on my hip and my spinal column felt like an accordion. At first I could not breath and then I felt like I was going to throw up. I just sat there like a blob of jello for about a minute then got up, walked it off and got back on. The soreness didn't set in until a few days later. 

So yes it is totally normal to have trouble breathing after a fall  Glad you are okay and good for you for getting back on! Sometimes it is the last thing you want to do (and obviously if you are really hurt you shouldn't).


----------



## Celeste

tinyliny said:


> I always turn into the loudest mouthed cussingest ol' crank when I fall. I sound like a marine sargeant , all the cuss words that just come out of my mouth when I fall.


I think that is a pretty appropriate response. :lol:

Last time I fell off, I got the wind knocked out of me so bad that I thought I was dying. In about 10 minutes (when I got through cussing), I was back in the saddle. And like everybody else said, it hurts a lot the next day. If you think that you are really hurt, you should go to the doctor. If you weren't sore and stiff, you wouldn't be normal. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

